# The Naughty Step



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello this is the naughty step, T..JAY and myself often get sent here by a certain someone when we cheek him, and we have just been laughing about him, so we are here,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great idea T..JAY, whos been bad today,, they must come here with us,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i've just asked willowboy to come with me to the step


willowboy, were are you, come on naughty step, NOW,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brought some cushions for comfort


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hope you brought some food from your kitchen, it could be a long night, WERE IS WILLOWBOY, she has not done as she was told,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

always got food and a flask of hot chocolate


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> think she be grouned now as no sign of her


i think we have scared her off, who else is naughty, we need more naughty people,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello, hello,,,, were are you all im on the naughty step all by my self, come back T....JAY, i dont like being left alone,!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i thought you had gone, yes we must keep this going there are afew people that we should send here over the next few days,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ur not alone im here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha vixenelite, you are here, thats ok then,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lets play eye spy, i will go first, i spy someone looking at you T.....JAY and he is twiddleing his thumbs, and sighing ,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi t jay ask me to come on can i bring naughty piccy if you want ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello Carol welcome to the naughty step, i dont know what you have done wrong, but your here, yes you may bring a picture with you,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just do something naughty and you will have to stay then


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hello Carol welcome to the naughty step, i dont know what you have done wrong, but your here, yes you may bring a picture with you,


here is this being naughty for you ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lets all be naughty when i count to 3, we all call Darren a "FAT FROG" and stick our tongue out at him, ready. ONE, TWO, THREE, DARREN IS A FAT FROG,"


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

did it work do we get to stay


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> did it work do we get to stay


T...JAY, has it worked, ???????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps this will work, its called natural shampoo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> yup i've even been given a sleeping bag for the night


ask Darren if we can have a sleeping bag to please,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> yup i've even been given a sleeping bag for the night


oh there nice and warm take your teddy bear


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and a hot water bottle


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> perhaps this will work, its called natural shampoo


YUK YUK YUK, good picture


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lots of hot chocolate


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes and a sing song, what shell we sing, err "ROW ROW ROW YOUR BOAT GENTLY DOWN THE STREAM"


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

marshmallow anyone?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

or we could sing it this the way to Amarillo he he


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

merrly merrly life is but a dream

think got words wrong


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> or we could sing it this the way to Amarillo he he


and cream........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love the picture


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dog you have


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> big teady bear


i got my teddy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

naughty teddy bear


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

does anyone want a burger?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> with cheese


its got cheese on


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

veggie burger for me please. 
Here is a picture of batmans sidekick, bat dog


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> veggie burger for me please.
> Here is a picture of batmans sidekick, bat dog


oh thats good


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

row row row your boat gently down the stream , errrr got any more marshmellows,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> its got cheese on


You should open here some kind of CarolDonalds!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes collie lots here help your self


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i think we have scared her off, who else is naughty, we need more naughty people,


We could advertise for it! (naugty people required!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello Elena welcome to the naughty step, sit down have a marshmellow,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> You should open here some kind of CarolDonalds!


best is the puppy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> i got my teddy


Ohhh....I am crying.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hello Elena welcome to the naughty step, sit down have a marshmellow,


Hello!!!! Sorry I'm late! Thanks for marshmellow!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhh....I am crying.......


oh dont cry Elena. sing with us come on ,after 3, row row row your boat, or have i already sung that bit,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhh....I am crying.......


here have a tissue


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> best is the puppy


Any could do - and wer are all will get a reputation of a cannibals....caningballs? .....canon.....oh dear....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> here have a tissue


Ta....very kind.....


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Any could do - and wer are all will get a reputation of a cannibals....caningballs? .....canon.....oh dear....


some people will eat any thing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> here have a tissue


blow your nose, then sing ,in tune mind,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> some people will eat any thing


never mind have a puppy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> oh dont cry Elena. sing with us come on ,after 3, row row row your boat, or have i already sung that bit,


You did, but it OK - did you had you pint yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> never mind have a puppy


Ohhh.....nooooo.........


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> blow your nose, then sing ,in tune mind,


cant only sing out of tune 
i sound like dying cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so much fun and not a man in site,LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mmm hot dog shame its not veggie


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> blow your nose, then sing ,in tune mind,


row row row (does it sounds OK?)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> cant only sing out of tune
> i sound like dying cat


we all sound like dying cats but that doesnt matter,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

down the stream


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> your boat,
> Gently


down the stream 'ALL TOGETHER NOW'


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is Darren still waiting to have a go,, bless him, or has he given up, hee hee


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> we all sound like dying cats but that doesnt matter,


Ohhhhhhhh........tissue please..................row row rowww


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhhhhhhh........tissue please..................row row rowww


have a box


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

.daaawn the streeeeeeeeeeeeettt.............


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> is Darren still waiting to have a go,, bless him, or has he given up, hee hee


given up........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

anyone want some tiamaria and coke


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> have a box


TA_RA.....................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

merrily merrily merrily life is but a dream ?????? i think ??????


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> given up........


im in a dream


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> anyone want some tiamaria and coke


Yes please!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> merrily merrily merrily life is but a dream ?????? i think ??????


I think life is a dream toooooooooooooo..................dawn the streeeeeeeeet.................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> im in a dream


yes but its a fun dream isnt it, yes i will have a tiamaria, please,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here you go it might help our singing


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> I think life is a dream toooooooooooooo..................dawn the streeeeeeeeet.................


merrily merrily merrrrrrrrriiiiilllllyyyyy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

May I have a whole text please, before I've got completely hysterical?!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what else shell we sing,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

T--jay said:


> on both he`s got himself another pint and watching top gear.
> arghh it's finished


Another pint? - sounds nervous!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> on both he`s got himself another pint and watching top gear.
> arghh it's finished


put the sport channel on keep him quiet for age's


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> what else shell we sing,


how about 99 green bottles hanging on the wall


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> are you sure about that


well perhaps not but with a fiew more glasses who will care


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mine has sulked off to bed, hee hee hee,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> mine has sulked off to bed, hee hee hee,


snap mine tooo


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> he seems happy enough at the mo
> 
> the only songs i know are kids songs
> 
> twinkle, twinkle


little star how I wonder


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee, "girls just wana have fun, thats all they really want," ( dont know the rest,)


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> little star how I wonder


what you are


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

can you please sing to gether nicley please girls,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> how about 99 green bottles hanging on the wall


sounds lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> what you are,
> up above


the world so high


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

the 
forgot the rest
like a diamond in the sky
got that bit


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

after 3 then girls, loud and clear, one, two, three,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, "girls just wana have fun, thats all they really want," ( dont know the rest,)


we could just keep repeiting this


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T.. JAY, we make a good team,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike a diamond in theeeeeeeeeee skyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena, we could keep repeating that ,but we would get bored, we will sing something else,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how about its raining men


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

twinkle tttttwwwiiinnnkkllleee little star


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> how about its raining men


where!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you have a very good voice Elena, were is vixenelite, has she been let off the naughty step,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> twinkle tttttwwwiiinnnkkllleee little star


how I wondre what you are
I think thas all of it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> how about its raining men


cats and dogs?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> haleloujai (can't spell that one)


if you cant spell it, how we gona sing it,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you have a very good voice Elena, were is vixenelite, has she been let off the naughty step,


thanks, i do try.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Im here just needed a toilet break


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

got one 
she'll be coming round the mountain


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Im here just needed a toilet break


yes, i need to go have a shower in a min,,


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> if you cant spell it, how we gona sing it,


shall we go for good old Abba?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what, "WATERLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Im here just needed a toilet break


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> shall we go for good old Abba?


" MONEY MONEY MONEY "


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

drip drip drip little april showers


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Water! Looo!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

carol said:


> drip drip drip little april showers


Ohhh - thats sweeet!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we are all singing different songs, it sounds like a cat being strangled,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think we have lost our way what about agadoo?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes, i need to go have a shower in a min,,


me to and pups need sorting out for the night


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> we are all singing different songs, it sounds like a cat being strangled,


i said i do that anyway


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> wow how long have we been here ?
> 
> Is everyone up for same time tom night on the step?
> 
> i`'m best let him have a go now, feel sorry for him as i been playing all night


nighty night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> wow how long have we been here ?
> 
> Is everyone up for same time tom night on the step?
> 
> i`'m best let him have a go now, feel sorry for him as i been playing all night


yes, definately


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ladies, i have had a great time on the naughty step,, thank you Darren for telling us off and putting us there, im off for a shower, but we will use the naughty step in future when someone is bad, talk to you all tomorrow, nighty nighty,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

night night i will be here 
off to do pups 
its been great fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

night to all that are leaving


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

night im off before they start doing their nut for food 

bbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

night-night


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

You're all stark raving bonkers

Well at least you had fun

Even if it was at my expense
yes 
your cards are well & truly marked


Just Remember the naughty step isn't a nice place


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he he yes it was fun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont like the look of his naughty step,


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

"stark raving bonkers" I learn something every day.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i dont like the look of his naughty step,


WHY!? Its looks interesting, romantic, spooky and worse investigation! We could arrange Medieval stark raving bonkers evening one day!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

anything can be fun if you try hard enough


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I can just see those steps tastefully decorated in our THREE man portraits, us - singin, drinking and NOT behaving...................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

definately a good idea


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great idea,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi T...JAY, how you today hows little one, and of course Darren,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> little one not so good had her at hospital we just got back she now may have a chest infection too,but hey ho where looking after her.
> 
> Daz has just gone to get supper and tea in


oh no, poor little thing, have you got antibiotics,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> little one not so good had her at hospital we just got back she now may have a chest infection too,but hey ho where looking after her.
> 
> Daz has just gone to get supper and tea in


Did they gave her any medication?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll have to leave you for about an hour, than I'll bring some red wine, OK?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is it alright if I tag along too


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> is it alright if I tag along too


Have you seen it?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

if you mean the picture, yes I have pmsl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello girls, back on the naughty step again,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi, ive been sent here again too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

can i bring my chinese food


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hi, ive been sent here again too


what did you do ,something really bad,??????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ive been looking at the naughty pic elena posted hehe have u seen the vasectomy one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ive been looking at the naughty pic elena posted hehe have u seen the vasectomy one


no, ??? i will have to go look


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> ive been looking at the naughty pic elena posted hehe have u seen the vasectomy one


i have just seen it, gona use THAT as my avatar picture, hee hee hee,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he he will bring tears to the mens eyes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he he will bring tears to the mens eyes


hmmm, thats why im gona use it, hee hee hee,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what the pic or the method


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> what the pic or the method


haa haa, yes i will put a sign up saying, "COLLIEMERLES BARGIN VASECTOMYS DONE HERE,"
with a picture of me with a hammer,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good idea you will have all the women booking their men in for appointments


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> haa haa, yes i will put a sign up saying, "COLLIEMERLES BARGIN VASECTOMYS DONE HERE,"
> with a picture of me with a hammer,


hi or even better 2 large bricks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes cheap and easy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> hi or even better 2 large bricks


 yes thats agood idea, now who is going to play nurse and hold them while i squash them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes thats agood idea, now who is going to play nurse and hold them while i squash them


oh er missus
what a job


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi and how are u tonight


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Hi collie & the rest of the bonkers gang!
> 
> T-jay will be on shortly, i have just got a few things to sort out first


hello, tell her she can be my nurse, ( dont tell her what for ,)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he he that will be a surprise for her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he he that will be a surprise for her


yes,, "T...JAY, CAN YOU HOLD THESE FOR ME ,ONE, TWO, THREE, " BANG,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a shock


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

for T..JAY or the bloke we are doing it to,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

both 
who it the first victim I mean patient?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> both
> who it the first victim I mean patient?


hee hee hee, i will give you one guess, would you like a little clue, his name begins with M


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hm could that be *M*icheal Barrymore


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> oh thats a bad thing to say that when we got one of them it never came


my apologies
how about pizza


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

anybody for a glass of red? Chenet Merlot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

pint also is available,. Chenet Merlot too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i have just seen it, gona use THAT as my avatar picture, hee hee hee,


Oooooo....blesss.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> go on then i'm up for it hands out and waiting


here you go....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

glass of wine for me please


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

you should have a pint of this - you've got only 417 messages to get into VIP!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> you should have a pint of this - you've got only 417 messages to get into VIP!


I had better get going then
perhaps a pint would help


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so what are we singing then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> think i need one aswell


here it is - all glasswear is cristall!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Collies! What about you?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

missed it........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> did you like the disclamer last night ?


what disclaimer?


----------



## willowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

hello all... ive not been naughty today so ermmm ill pretend i have..hummm now let me see........i cant think of anything lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

carol said:


> missed it........


Never mind 0 I am pittung a huge tray full of glasses and tankards with red wine !


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

willowboy said:


> hello all... ive not been naughty today so ermmm ill pretend i have..hummm now let me see........i cant think of anything lol


Get a pint of red and it will came naturally. Nice to see you again!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

willowboy said:


> hello all... ive not been naughty today so ermmm ill pretend i have..hummm now let me see........i cant think of anything lol


trying to sneek in, well how naughty you had better stay


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks but cant drink it gives me head aches i got some white somewhere


----------



## willowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

well well so how r we all?im sat with vodca and redbull waiting for other half to come home from work ..........just nipping out side for a ermm ***(oooo naughty)


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

carol said:


> thanks but cant drink it gives me head aches i got some white somewhere


Red is good for heart and its has an iron in it!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

the black beer is better for you


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

OK - what we are up to tonight?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like i spy ????????


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh got one lets make a man 

voice of mel gibbson


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> go back a few pages to where we all said night


I remember now silly me
it was very funny lol


----------



## willowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

right im confussed what we talking about???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> oh got one lets make a man
> 
> voice of mel gibbson


bottom of brad pitt


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

carol said:


> the black beer is better for you


true....havent got any............


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

carol said:


> looks like i spy ????????


why!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

willowboy said:


> right im confussed what we talking about???


dont take any notice - its alcohol began to kick off....


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> bottom of brad pitt


eyes of j depp


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

carol said:


> eyes of j depp


and something of my brother!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> eyes of j depp


body of jean claude van dam


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T-Jay - can you share the ears of The Moderator?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> A55 of keanu reves


what is a55???


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i agree there

we havent got a head yet ?????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> i agree there
> 
> we havent got a head yet ?????


thats because we do not want him for his brains


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats because we do not want him for his brains


thats in the pants not the head


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats because we do not want him for his brains


his brains not in his head, sweetie......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> his brains not in his head, sweetie......


true true
and i suppose we need something nice to look at


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> I would never put daz in that position.
> 
> If there is somthing you need to ask pm him or if you want it to come threw me by all means pm me if your shy


Oh - No!!!! I was just wondering - we dont have an ears so far and you're the shortest way to his! Sorry......We could get ones of Antonio Banderas.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> bum in the nice way hun


does our man has two bums and no head at all?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> we actully need to get some one to but all these bit together


on the computer - it will be....well......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> it won't reallly matter about having 2 bums men sometimes talk out of any how


maybe we should have an inter changeable head and use whatever is dish of the day


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

T--jay said:


> it won't reallly matter about having 2 bums men sometimes talk out of any how


ttttrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> maybe we should have an inter changeable head and use whatever is dish of the day


Thats a good idea!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Thats a good idea!


yeah great idea


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Ladies - night, night....


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ladies - night, night....


night night dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi, how are u and how is the little one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

im glad there is nothing worse than an ill child


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps now she is getting a bit berrer you will get a bit more sleep


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello T..JAY,, i missed you last night, i had a shower and fell asleep ,so didnt get to the naughty step, Darren was saying that she doesnt like one of her medicines, bless her, its awful when they are poorly, its upsetting,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> I missed you hun. Wasn't on that long though. prob won't tonight as shattered


you get some sleep while you can, and we will continue our sing song on the naughty step another night,


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

i said tits so i had to come here


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

im bored now can i come out please


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

noubi said:


> im bored now can i come out please


yeah 0 go on - everybody racing around other threads....


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

thankyou im not very good at being bored


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

noubi said:


> thankyou im not very good at being bored


perhaps we should all do something naughty at the same time and get sent here together


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

what is you proposing?


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

thats a good idea, im in


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> what is you proposing?


we will have to put our heads together and think of something


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> we will have to put our heads together and think of something


lets all do a moonie, then we will be sent to the naughty step all night,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> lets all do a moonie, then we will be sent to the naughty step all night,


ok then after three


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

One , Two, Three, Goooooooooooooo,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> One , Two, Three, Goooooooooooooo,


heeheehee I think that should do it


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

christ its cold


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

thats an explicite picture!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T....JAY hi ,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> what do you think to that post for timing hun.


your a mind reader ,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not sure whos on tonight, Elena, vixenelite, me you, not sure who else is here,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi there T--jay


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

o.k on my way


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ist great lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> and thats be the reson i'm on here tonight


yes it was very naughty of you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant T..JAY, i liked it,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hope he can see the funny side


his game for a laugh, dont worry,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats right T...JAY,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he definately will see the funny side, we all would


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this step brings out the naughty side in all off us, its like being a child again,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

I am on the second  glass of red.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> I am on the second  glass of red.....


 good on you Elena, are you ready to sing in a while, and what are we singing tonight ,abit more of abba, ??????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is there any left for me?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yep,, plenty,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

red wine white wine tia maria, marshmellows and twiglets, hee hee hee,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> red wine white wine tia maria, marshmellows and twiglets, hee hee hee,


Who's the h.......paradise is twigletts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> good on you Elena, are you ready to sing in a while, and what are we singing tonight ,abit more of abba, ??????


Yeah - in this state I could sing anything.....One! Two! Three!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> red wine white wine tia maria, marshmellows and twiglets, hee hee hee,


and dont forget the galaxy chocolate


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> this step brings out the naughty side in all off us, its like being a child again,


It doesnot have to struggle with me - Iam always.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is anyone else having trouble keepimg up with all the threads?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> and dont forget the galaxy chocolate


I feel like a per.....ert.....I melt 80% dark chocolate with roasted forest nutts in the pan filled up with milk and making my own coco.....plus sugar....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what song you singing Elena,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> I feel like a per.....ert.....I melt 80% dark chocolate with roasted forest nutts in the pan filled up with milk and making my own coco.....plus sugar....


I dont like nuts, but the rest is good


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> I feel like a per.....ert.....I melt 80% dark chocolate with roasted forest nutts in the pan filled up with milk and making my own coco.....plus sugar....


is that with your red wine Elena,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> all please


you will be drunk, and Darren wont be happy if you have a hang over,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Whats a hang over don't get them


after hanging around with us for afew weeks, you will have anon stop hang over,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Whats a hang over don't get them


me ither as long as I drink water b4 I go to bed


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> is there any left for me?


plenty sweetie...soryy...i am drifting between threads and cats: thay are all gone attention demanding...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> me ither as long as I drink water b4 I go to bed


What is "b4"?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> plenty sweetie...soryy...i am drifting between threads and cats: thay are all gone attention demanding...


thats ok, Elena take your time, have a drink, play with your cats and type the key boards, im sure you can do all that at the same time ,your a woman,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Her is the usual tray with glassed of red


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> What is "b4"?


be for, is b4, she goes to bed,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> What is "b4"?


before


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thats ok, Elena take your time, have a drink, play with your cats and type the key boards, im sure you can do all that at the same time ,your a woman,


ur sooo understanding.....Do you wanna see whi I am playing with?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> does that actually work ?


yes it does and I take a glass up with incase I wake in the night


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> ur sooo understanding.....Do you wanna see whi I am playing with?


 elena your sooooooo funny , hee hee,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Who will guess right age and the sex of that cat - will get a bottle of Champagne!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im off for a shower so will catch you all later, byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my pc is on the go slow so I might be a bit behind in the conversation
will try to keep up though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> im off for a shower so will catch you all later, byeeeeeeeeeeeee


bye see you soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

I am not just funny, I am hillarious...I am related to Magik.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> im off for a shower so will catch you all later, byeeeeeeeeeeeee


bbbbbyyyyeeeee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

male about 7


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

ok - i'll have to see what other answers would be


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

cant stop now


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> male about 7


I even managed to write it down!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> I even managed to write it down!


if u can write u are not too drunk


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

T--jay said:


> elena got to admit hun them are some cracking pics you have done


Thatns - its despite having a 5 glasses of red...night night....cuddles to little one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> if u can write u are not too drunk


Well - you dont know me.....I'lltell you later.....night nigth...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> Well - you dont know me.....I'lltell you later.....night nigth...


o.k tell me later
are you going?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> nighty just you and me now vixen i think


looks like it what are we singing then


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

I - AM - Going...going...going...NOW!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hummm....
> 
> do you know lazy town lol


wazzat?


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

no im here. thought id see what the naughty step was all about.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hummm....
> 
> do you know lazy town lol


most of it, and Dora and the telly tubbies and.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

georges mummy said:


> no im here. thought id see what the naughty step was all about.


you are most welcome


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> it's on cbeebies abbie loves it she stands in the middle of the room and dances to it i know the words off by heart


my daughter Alyssa loves it to she tries to sing along aswell its so cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> don't know the dora one do you know charlie and lola or the cbeebies birthday song lol


dora is on nick jr
so many childrens songs going around my head must listen to some other music


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> are but why are the kids songs so addictive ?


they do it so the kids take notice and copy but we end up with it stuck in our heads and find ourselfs singing them when we least expect it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bye see you tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is there anyone out there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

will the naughty step be in use tonight,??????? has anyone been really BAD today,?????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> will the naughty step be in use tonight,??????? has anyone been really BAD today,?????????


depends! have you been good or naughty today?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> T-jay might find herself on the step if she doesn't hurry with my ice cold bottle of Bud


 i could just drink an ice cold bottle myself, if she tips it on your head, can she stay on the naughty step ALL night,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> depends! have you been good or naughty today?


hmmmm, well i did do one naughty thing today,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmm, well i did do one naughty thing today,


and what was that or is it too spicy for the general chat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> and what was that or is it too spicy for the general chat


i cant say,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> If that does happen she will be sharing the bed with our new pup...
> 
> Oh did we tell you, we have a new pup


PUP ????? no i never see no post about pup, unless i missed it, tell all what is it, pictures pleazzzzzzzzzze,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> PUP ????? no i never see no post about pup, unless i missed it, tell all what is it, pictures pleazzzzzzzzzze,


yes tell all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> pic's in a new thread in a mo...
> 
> just down loading off phone


is that all the info we get, cant wait to see it,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> pic's in a new thread in a mo...
> 
> just down loading off phone


come on, were are these pictures,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

have you seen the pics yet they are lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no,!!!!!!! im off to search for them now,!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> boo i'm here


aarghh! you scared me


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

lovely puppy!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

i want but i cant.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> or thats a shame hun i'm sure he would make a great play toy for the cats


 would he not eat them,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

were has Elena gone, ???? she was coming on the naughty step she said, earlier,????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

who is shoving you off the step, is it that Darren,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> who is shoving you off the step, is it that Darren,


we will all have to sort him out for u


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> we will all have to sort him out for u


yeah, lets stick our marshmellows in his ears,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> got to be nice now he getting me a curry.


eat that first then be naughty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> eat that first then be naughty


hee hee hee,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

cheers T-Jay seems like a rest to TAXi DRIVEING to me


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

cant seem to get rid og red spot after my name???????????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> cheers T-Jay seems like a rest to TAXi DRIVEING to me


welcome, shame Elena isnt here to welcome you, she has been worried about you,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> we will make you feel at home


thank you. you are so sweet, been a heavey week end, running every drunk around!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Esined said:


> cheers T-Jay seems like a rest to TAXi DRIVEING to me


hello there
my father used to have the nickname Dai's taxi by all my friends whan I was in school, I think he felt like one at times too


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> welcome, shame Elena isnt here to welcome you, she has been worried about you,


bless her, she should no better, her bro wouldnt hurt me or any one for the world!!!! kinder got a thing about you though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

ohh reading back, that reads wrong......... meaning he has a thing in the nices possible way  geeee sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> bless her, she should no better, her bro wouldnt hurt me or any one for the world!!!! kinder got a thing about you though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> daz said
> 
> you need to go into user cp:
> 
> make sure the hidden box is unchecked ie. not ticked also your settings wont allow you to be pm'ed if you want to change that i'll get daz to talk you threw it


cp has disapeared


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Daz hows your mouth???????????


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> do you want daz to log on and see if he can do if you
> 
> arghh i'm been eaten by a pup


yes please daz, but no thanks to the pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> it would be easing i think if i didn't keep grabing his face when i kiss him


who the puppy or Darren,lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> give him 5 he's just dealing with food at mo


hmm, your curry,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> it would be easing i think if i didn't keep grabing his face when i kiss him


ummm CAN SEE THE PROBLEM, he is very kisserble isnt he!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> who daz or the puppy lol


daz of course!!!!! give him a big sloppy one for me!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> were has Elena gone, ???? she was coming on the naughty step she said, earlier,????


I was weighted down by cats watching Cranford.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> you can hes coming on to help you now.
> 
> I'm gunna say night guys and see you tom
> 
> ...


good night speak you soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yeah, lets stick our marshmellows in his ears,


T'jay say that he's got a big ones - do we have enought marshmellows?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps we should buy some more


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

whoops - they dont want to talk to us anymore.....bl ...ossoming marshmellows.....


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

hi all 

any1 still about?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi there
just a fiew stragglers left


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> hi all
> 
> any1 still about?


I am kind of here for a few minutes...


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Nope every one has just legged it


Don't take me long to empty a room!!!!!!!!! rofl


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> No you should leg it too
> 
> roflmao...


cheeky


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I take it you are related


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG 

what gave that away?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't 4get your only 4 hours away!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> OMG
> 
> what gave that away?!?!?!?!


I can read the sings, you sound a bit like me and my brother


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to meet you - T'Jay's sister!


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I can read the sings, you sound a bit like me and my brother


ya can never win an arguement can ya


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> ya can never win an arguement can ya


they like to think that anyway,


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

Elena said:


> Glad to meet you - T'Jay's sister!


Hi elena
same to you


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

I think its very beautiful and romantic!


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Just remember the naughty step is a scary place for gals


not if ya take ya rottie wiv ya lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Just remember the naughty step is a scary place for gals


na we are braver than u think


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> we're moving 4 hours down south lmao...


is that another 4 hours away making 8 in total!!! look counting skills r improving being up ere!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

night everyone.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night Elena im off to


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night all


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> good night all


nite 
chat later


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> nite
> chat later


definately


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

T--jay said:


> night dear


u about where e gone !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> night dear


bye !!!!!!


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

Always plays nicely!!!


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

hahahahahahaha

sleepless nites!!!!!!1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> getting them cause of abbie anyhow at mo


how is little Abbie, still taking that horrible medicine, bless her,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Abbie's getting slughtly better by the day


good morning, are you at work, if so what sarnies have you got today somthing yummy


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> good morning, are you at work, if so what sarnies have you got today somthing yummy


ROFLMAO :- He's always @ work!!!! he's a very busy man!!! lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> ROFLMAO :- He's always @ work!!!! he's a very busy man!!! lol


a man with a sore tooth, or mouth bless him,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha i found it,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay you win heehee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T....JAY you beat me,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> "is it cause i'm cool"


yes thats the reason


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im thinking what i can do naughty today i feel like doing something really bad,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday i was very good, i even took off my dancer incase i upset anyone, but today i feel BAD!!!!!!!! very very BAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yesterday i was very good, i even took off my dancer incase i upset anyone, but today i feel BAD!!!!!!!! very very BAD!!!!!!!!!!!


go on let the naughty side out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> go on let the naughty side out


i would BUT I CANT THINK WHAT TO DOOOOOOOO,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i would BUT I CANT THINK WHAT TO DOOOOOOOO,


how about flash a pesser-by through the window that should do it,
or you could make a funny phone call to someone you diskike


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> how about flash a pesser-by through the window that should do it,
> or you could make a funny phone call to someone you diskike


now your talking, clever girl, i may go FLASH, its abit cold ,failing that a phone cal to someone that has upset me, right off i go, see you in a minute,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> now your talking, clever girl, i may go FLASH, its abit cold ,failing that a phone cal to someone that has upset me, right off i go, see you in a minute,


see you on the naughty step then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

were has T...JAY gone,!!!!!! here alone again am i, .....thanks.........all that flashing and look were its got me,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> were has T...JAY gone,!!!!!! here alone again am i, .....thanks.........all that flashing and look were its got me,


not sure where she has gone hmmmmm


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> boo i'm here


T...JAY, she got me to flash it was a plain clothes policeman, im in court monday, her fault,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> T...JAY, she got me to flash it was a plain clothes policeman, im in court monday, her fault,


not mine didnt hve to listen to me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> now that be naughty,
> 
> i don't belive you took much encouragement to do it hun


 T..JAY, i didnt want to do it, i had no choice, and iwas freezing, and he didnt like what he see, im ok now, i have a warm blanket and hot chocolate,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> now that be naughty,
> 
> i don't belive you took much encouragement to do it hun


no I only mentioned it once and she was off


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> no I only mentioned it once and she was off


you said you,d tell on me for previous things i had done so i had no choice,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you said you,d tell on me for previous things i had done so i had no choice,


you naughty little fibber


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> well what can i say owt to do a flash eh lol
> 
> and i just spoke to the police officer he said he liked it very much.
> 
> Aslo you was spotted too by a bloke called shane ward or somet lol


SHAYNE WARD ?????? i never see him watching,!!!! damn it, i would of put me tassels, on,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you naughty little fibber


now now, i never tell lies,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> now now, i never tell lies,


not even little white ones


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> not even little white ones


ok ok, it was me that messed up Elens car really ,but shhhhhh dont tell her, or i wil have her mom and brother after me,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ok ok, it was me that messed up Elens car really ,but shhhhhh dont tell her, or i wil have her mom and brother after me,


your secret is safe with me hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> your secret is safe with me hee hee


thank you vixenelite, i new i could rely on you,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i was even sent a pic of you
> 
> hee hee


heehee great


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i was even sent a pic of you
> 
> hee hee


 dont post it, my reputation will go down hill, and i was cold, very very very cold,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

back in 5 my son is calling


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> back in 5 my son is calling


ok, i am off for a while see you later vixenelite, see you later T...JAY..................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im back,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi I'm back too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hows little one , is he still ill,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hows little one , is he still ill,


still feeling ill but not as bad as he was thanks
how about your kids, any better?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> still feeling ill but not as bad as he was thanks
> how about your kids, any better?


coughing, but well enought to be playing me up,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay glad shes better


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> coughing, but well enought to be playing me up,


they usually are


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

abit quiet on here today isnt it,


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

am here....but my hubby just came back and bothering me with silly qiestions "who wrecked the hoover!?" etc..WHO DO YOU THINK WRECKED THE HOOVER!?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> am here....but my hubby just came back and bothering me with silly qiestions "who wrecked the hoover!?" etc..WHO DO YOU THINK WRECKED THE HOOVER!?


EEERRR, YOUR BROTHER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> EEERRR, YOUR BROTHER !!!!!!!!!


my brother have not seen a hopover in his life....he wont be able to identify.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> my brother have not seen a hopover in his life....he wont be able to identify.


hee hee hee, did you bring his jet back safely the other day,?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, did you bring his jet back safely the other day,?????


Jet is ok and apparently even yaht too.....thanks God......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Jet is ok and apparently even yaht too.....thanks God......


seeeeee you are NOT that clumsy,!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> I'm Back From Playing So What Have I Missed


nothing very exciting,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hope my new pics are ok lol


heee heeeee heeeee, now thats good,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great I love them


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> seeeeee you are NOT that clumsy,!!!!!!


no - I am just pretending.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hope my new pics are ok lol


pics are great, your avatar even better...what is it: christmas turkey in bikini?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> pics are great, your avatar even better...what is it: christmas turkey in bikini?


i like the turkey to,, brilliant,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps we should all find christmas avatars?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> perhaps we should all find christmas avatars?


thats agood idea,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thats agood idea,


on my way to do it now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> on my way to do it now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


>


mine says, how to tell you've been really bad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> very good,


where is yours then


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

can i come to the naughty step, it sounds fun!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bullyb said:


> can i come to the naughty step, it sounds fun!!


all welcome, have you been naughty though?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> all welcome, have you been naughty though?


of course.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bullyb said:


> of course.....


thats ok then, not many on tonight is there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im still looking for one !!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

try google images, type in funny christmas


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats ok then, not many on tonight is there


na, pretty crap!! i spent tooo much money today on shoes and dont feel guilty, is that naughty enough??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bullyb said:


> na, pretty crap!! i spent tooo much money today on shoes and dont feel guilty, is that naughty enough??


yes it is. good thing to spend it on though


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes it is. good thing to spend it on though


that not the worst of it...

i just ordered a chloe paddington bag to match!! hehe!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got one for now, i will have another look tomorrow,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> got one for now, i will have another look tomorrow,


pretty lady, like the miss santa suit


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> got one for now, i will have another look tomorrow,


nice pic...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

bullyb said:


> na, pretty crap!! i spent tooo much money today on shoes and dont feel guilty, is that naughty enough??


Good girl! Welll done!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

changed mine again too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> morning all i kept getting abducted last light so was able to log on it was a daz night.
> 
> We will have to look at the rota i'm sure we need a t--jay night
> 
> love every ones pics changed mine again at mo


a T...JAY night sounds very good, just let us know when and we will be there,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> a T...JAY night sounds very good, just let us know when and we will be there,


yes good idea


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i will speak to the boss


THE BOSS,!!!! you are the boss, just remember that,!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> but if i follow that rule he will never ask me to marry him.
> 
> I have to be nice


you will TELL him when your ready to get married, just do it in a way that he thinks its his idea, its easy, once you done it, you can get your own way with anything,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you will TELL him when your ready to get married, just do it in a way that he thinks its his idea, its easy, once you done it, you can get your own way with anything,


yep if they think they have come up with it its plain sailing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> he has to ask me if he relly wants to marry me. i know he will one day


of course he will,


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> but if i follow that rule he will never ask me to marry him.
> 
> I have to be nice


you dont know that....................


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> he has to ask me if he relly wants to marry me. i know he will one day


Why dont YOU ask him! - its the 21 century!!!


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Why dont YOU ask him! - its the 21 century!!!


I'm with that suggestion... I asked mine... however he refused then asked me a few weeks later as he had already had it planned when i asked him!!!! it was romantic to me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> I'm with that suggestion... I asked mine... however he refused then asked me a few weeks later as he had already had it planned when i asked him!!!! it was romantic to me!


Ohhh - thats nice.


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Ohhh - thats nice.


hes romantic once in a blue moon!!!!

i would ask him though if i were you, you have a beutiful daughter together... after all you will want to celebrate your love for one another and celebrate being together! he will say yes i'm sure!!!

how could he not!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> hes romantic once in a blue moon!!!!
> 
> i would ask him though if i were you, you have a beutiful daughter together... after all you will want to celebrate your love for one another and celebrate being together! he will say yes i'm sure!!!
> 
> how could he not!


absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have never been married, dont think i ever will now,


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i have never been married, dont think i ever will now,


only if you want to.......


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i have never been married, dont think i ever will now,


i'm not married yet....

i think personal happiness is more important than anything... marriage doesnt have to make it!!! i beleive being with my other half makes me happy enough.. i'd like to marry him but deep in my heart I know whether we marry or not we will be together forever... thats whats important to me

(when did i turn all soppy, sniff sniff!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> i'm not married yet....
> 
> i think personal happiness is more important than anything... marriage doesnt have to make it!!! i beleive being with my other half makes me happy enough.. i'd like to marry him but deep in my heart I know whether we marry or not we will be together forever... thats whats important to me
> 
> (when did i turn all soppy, sniff sniff!)


ahhh thats sweet, how long have you been together,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Im not married ither never have been, not sure if it will happen, perhaps someday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Im not married ither never have been, not sure if it will happen, perhaps someday


would you like to get married or are you happy enough how you are, how long have you been together,


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ahhh thats sweet, how long have you been together,


5 years for me!!!
I know I am only young but people are right when they sa age is just a number... i am told i am old beyond my years.

I've never liked going out clubbing and I saved my money so we could get our own house... and at 19 years old I have my own house with him and we live together happily!

I would like to get married so I can share my happiness... but it would be a small intimate wedding with close family (parents, my bros and his sis) and a party afterwards with everyone else

he is 25, and I act more mature than him, lol!!!

I am happy with my life.. wouldnt change it for the world!!!

(apart from being very broody and wanting kids! but i respect that my OH doesnt yet so I will wait!)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> would you like to get married or are you happy enough how you are, how long have you been together,


wouldnt mind someday but happy enough for now, been together 14years 9months(long time, no parole in sight heehee)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wouldnt mind someday but happy enough for now, been together 14years 9months(long time, no parole in sight heehee)


14 years,!!!!! blimey, thats along time,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> 14 years,!!!!! blimey, thats along time,


I know Im a glutten for punishment, I met him very young heehee


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> 14 years,!!!!! blimey, thats along time,


14 years! wow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

yyyyyeeeeesssss...........................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have been with mine on and off for 7 years ,seems like a life time,!!!!but i was with the bloke before for 10 years !!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i have been with mine on and off for 7 years ,seems like a life time,!!!!but i was with the bloke before for 10 years !!!!!!!


its not easy is it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> its not easy is it


no, they are hell, better off on your own i think,


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> no, they are hell, better off on your own i think,


did you looked for a nook for me yet?!


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

pets are better in some ways!!!

1 they dont answer back
2 they dont complain at what you cook for them
3 they always love you even when you do something stupid!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> pets are better in some ways!!!
> 
> 1 they dont answer back
> 2 they dont complain at what you cook for them
> 3 they always love you even when you do something stupid!


Thats why pets are so popular!


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Thats why pets are so popular!


yep!

i'd love cats but i am allergic to cat hair...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would rather have a pet than a man


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i would rather have a pet than a man


me too sometimes


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

O dear - have to leave you for a while - my Sundfay getting very exiting (I had to give as laxative to one cat , while it was in a measuring cup the few others helped themselves too....sorry for details...)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh dear, see you in a while then Elena,


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> O dear - have to leave you for a while - my Sundfay getting very exiting (I had to give as laxative to one cat , while it was in a measuring cup the few others helped themselves too....sorry for details...)


oh dear... hope it clears up soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

has she got an explosion of cat poo, do you think,


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> has she got an explosion of cat poo, do you think,


i think you could put it that way colliemerles!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mell-e-c said:


> i think you could put it that way colliemerles!!!!


not a good thing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not after eating a hugh sunday dinner NO,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> not after eating a hugh sunday dinner NO,


I dread to think


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I dread to think


lovely..... not!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hummmm sloppy poo nice


hope she has lots of kitchen roll and discinfectant


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello T...JAY, how are you,


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Ladies - evrything's fine! Non of cats been affected (so far) The one who had to have that medication - is a poorly cat with previous spinal injuiry - he's been a good boy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad all is well, we were being to worry,


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> glad all is well, we were being to worry,


Thanks everyone.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Thanks everyone.....


we pictured you knee deep in cat poo,


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> we pictured you knee deep in cat poo,


no - never been that badthey are all very good


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad to hear it,......


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hi i'm back for the next 10 mins ish


hows' pup doing? do you think you could part with him?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello im back for 5


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hello im back for 5


years?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> years?!


I know I'm on here alot but thats taking the p........(proverbial?)
not on for long early night for tonight hopefully


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I know I'm on here alot but thats taking the p........(proverbial?)
> not on for long early night for tonight hopefully


no - you not here A LOT...........not enough............coud be worse


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> no - you not here A LOT...........not enough............coud be worse


how????????????????hee hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> how????????????????hee hee


where is my soup by the way!?!?!?!?!/


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope it will be back tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hope it will be back tomorrow


tomorow.................I am hungry NOW!!!! its only 1.05 am..........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T...JAY you havent been here all night have you, gosh you must of been very very bad,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is he watching the x...factor,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee not the best singer then I take it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sounds very cute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no peace to watch the x factor then. I'm trying to watch it here too


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

hi anyone!!!

Thought I'd sit here and think a while........... anyone about?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes I'm here how are you today


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

Am ok fanks - well guess I am! u?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

its now three of us here!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fine thanks, elena is here somewhere too
hee hee there she is


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

hi both of you, whit u's up 2?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

so funny jumping from one thread to another. Inreal life you wont be able to keep 3 -4 conversations going....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> hi both of you, whit u's up 2?


gossiping, writing story etc.


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

lol the usual women stuff den!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its hard keeping up sometimes but fun trying


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> lol the usual women stuff den!!


yes and we can trash men aswell if you like or droole over the sexy ones hee hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes and we can trash men aswell if you like or droole over the sexy ones hee hee


 I am going for night-night in a minute.......See you all Tomorrow!


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes and we can trash men aswell if you like or droole over the sexy ones hee hee


men's a touchy subject!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

have a good night, when you on tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> men's a touchy subject!!!!!!!!


not a fan at the moment then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> have a good night, when you on tomorrow


I dnt know- Sunday is not very predictable, I'll try in about 10 ish. When are you?


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> not a fan at the moment then?


not a case of being a fan I'm fine with me son............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

morning some time not sure should be on then though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lost Bird said:


> not a case of being a fan I'm fine with me son............


Im good with the little ones too got three sons


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm great with him he's the most spoilt kid I no!!!! 

Just can stand pointless men, women should be like the black widow - as in they kill them after mating and hey presto no crap!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol I felt like that last week could have killed my other half. Or should I say my worse half he he


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm just sick o picking up da pieces brushin me sen n wee one down and starting again....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not easy to find a man that will stick around sometimes


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

it not a case of sticking about it's the case of not ripping his sons heart out and stripping it of life


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sound like you and yous son have been though a tought time.


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

Me I'm used tae it but me son aint n now e starting tae ask questions n I'm thee one cuddling him tae sleep n wiping is tears and telling im everything ok...... it's awful tae ave tae keep doing dat or seeing it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I can understand I can handle anythinh thats thrown at me but when its the kids that are hurting, thats when I feel it the most its heart braking seeing them hurt


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

and ya canny prove any points as ya never win - ya be nice - ya loose, ya horrible - ya loose - I've given rope so he can hang himsen with - and I'm hoping I aint loosing as I don't ney how many more times the wee one can get knocked down and get back up


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

there is only so much you can do b4 you have to say enough is enough for you and your kids sake, as long as you know you have tried your hardest thats what counts


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

been trying for 4 years!! n I still back where I started. I canny stop it as a court would start it going again!! Child's best interests!!! it aint them picking up the pieces


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they dont live in the real world sometimes, if they were in your shoes they might change their tune


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

either that or be locked up !!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

why cant things just be strainght forward sometimed


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

things are ment to try us - is what I keep getting told - mmmmmm @ the judge who seems to be sitting back enjoying the show!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet you feel like throttling him/her at the moment


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

lets put it this way they aint on me chrissy card list!!! lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rofl, dont blame you


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

rite I gonna love ya an leave ya I falling asleep ---- sowwy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good noght speak tomorrow if ur on bye


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

nite ..........................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi T....JAY, were is Darren not still singing i hope,LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

take a picture of them and put it on the forum,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i'll try this may tike a few mins though as have to email pic on my phone to comp


ok we will wait,.........................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ahhh its sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done T..JAY, you should of drawn a face on him first, or do you think he would of woken up, hee hee heeee,


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh brilliant! That picture might beat Magik's popularity.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> he would prob of woke up. but i now have done somet worth while to be on the step now hee hee
> 
> next time i'll think of somet else to do as well he will only see it on here


good idea,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

come back later if he will let you


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

blackmail him with more pictures!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol I like the way you think


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

oh - good .....would you like to became my sister-in-law?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very leading question hee hee
does that mean I will have to be Magiks VB?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> I think Sasha might just have sleeping company in her kennel tonight...


It was a very nice pic though you looked verry sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

has T...JAY gone,......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes might be back later


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

has he seen his picture on here, or didnt you tell him ,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

helooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh he DID see it ,hee hee hee,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> how independent can't even read her a story book she has to.
> 
> She takes after daddy for the brains  me for the looks and independence  (now that could be a bad thing with the independence)


heehee great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh bless her, isnt it great when they start talking ,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes.... hold back them swear words, they learn them the quickest,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes anything you dont want them to say they will
my little one has just learnt to sing twinkle twinkle by her self its so sweet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are so cute like that but Alyssa can have a good temper on her too.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

please all come along to the new comfy "The Real Naughty Step" no more cold rear ends, hee hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

T--jay said:


> how independent can't even read her a story book she has to.
> 
> She takes after daddy for the brains  me for the looks and independence  (now that could be a bad thing with the independence)


Ohhh - thats sweet! She does looks like her dad very much.


----------

